# Expenditure in Dubai



## hungrytiger86 (Jun 3, 2012)

I have listed below average expenditure budgets for living in Dubai. 

Would love some feedback on it if ive missed anything major out.

This is for a single person living in a furnished apartment on a 10,000 AED salary p/month.

I have not moved to Dubai yet but in the process of doing so. I will not have a car for the first 6 months but will be looking into this after first half of year. 

This is based on 1.00 GBP = 5.7 AED

AED 
Rent 3990 
Food 1140 
Clothing/Hygiene	285 
Travel 1425 
DEWA 570 
Housing allowance	199.5 
TV package	399 
Mobile 228 
Socialising	570 
*TOTAL 8806.5 

This is just a rough idea of what i think what my expenditure would be. As mentioned any feedback would be appreciated if i have missed anything out or miscalculated anything. Im not a havy socialiser! lol so only probz once every 2 weeks.

Thanks in advance*


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The clothing figure is far too low.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

hungrytiger86 said:


> I have listed below average expenditure budgets for living in Dubai.
> 
> Would love some feedback on it if ive missed anything major out.
> 
> ...


*

Your TV package is too high and the socialising is too low, will not work out in the long run...*


----------



## hungrytiger86 (Jun 3, 2012)

Kawasutra said:


> Your TV package is too high and the socialising is too low, will not work out in the long run...


thanks for feedback, well on a 10,000 aed salary if i needed to i can bump it up a little but i wont be going out much lol


----------



## hungrytiger86 (Jun 3, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> The clothing figure is far too low.


lol is it? i have soo many t shirts, suits, and clothes for hot climate... the figure i have put in is actually even higher than we use at my current work place when we do financial assesments for clients.

By the way i would be intrigued to know what you do.. do you work for yourself?

How you finding Dubai?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

4K for hiusing might be too low if you want to stay in a studio in the Marina/Downtown. You are looking closer to 5K. I am guessing that you will probably stay in a shared apartment. You can probably save on your rent and get it down to 3K (say living in a 3 bedroom apartment in the Marina, where even the maid's room is given out to someone). 
DEWA will probably be closer to 250 per person.
Internet is 199 for 8 Mbps here. Cant imagine you will spend any more than this. Forget about tv. And if you share, probably you will spend less than 200 per person even if you have a good TV package


----------



## hungrytiger86 (Jun 3, 2012)

rsinner said:


> 4K for hiusing might be too low if you want to stay in a studio in the Marina/Downtown. You are looking closer to 5K. I am guessing that you will probably stay in a shared apartment. You can probably save on your rent and get it down to 3K (say living in a 3 bedroom apartment in the Marina, where even the maid's room is given out to someone).
> DEWA will probably be closer to 250 per person.
> Internet is 199 for 8 Mbps here. Cant imagine you will spend any more than this. Forget about tv. And if you share, probably you will spend less than 200 per person even if you have a good TV package


I've been looking on Dubizzle and for 45,000 AED i can get a 1 bedroom in Dubai Marina. Am i right in saying that they are all shared apartments? The thing is I will be coming to Dubai and then my wife will follow a month later. So ideally i would need something to suit us without the need of sharing a tv etc if we can. What price would you say is suitable for a couple living in dubai marina flat?

Many thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I doubt you will get a 1 bed in Marina for 45K. If you do, it will probably be the worst building in Marina. Jumeirah Lake Towers which is just opp Marina on the other side of Sheikh Zayed Road is cheaper and accessible from the Marina. Try looking there as well. Didnt realise you were married, so obv a shared flat is a no no - the budget above, as you mentioned, is for a single person. With your wife, you are looking at higher food, socialising, phone and travel expenditure. I hope your wife will work, otherwise you will struggle with the salary.
You havent factored in things like medical - I hope that your employer's medical insurance cover is good.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

hungrytiger86 said:


> lol is it? i have soo many t shirts, suits, and clothes for hot climate... the figure i have put in is actually even higher than we use at my current work place when we do financial assesments for clients.
> 
> By the way i would be intrigued to know what you do.. do you work for yourself?
> 
> How you finding Dubai?


You stated that clothing/hygiene would be just AED 285 a month. Assuming that includes clothes. shoes, harcuts, drycleaning, laundry and toiletries that it is far too low. That's far too low for the UK too.

You want to know what* I* do? Any particular reason? The link in my signature tells much of the story. I've been here six years, so it suits me just fine.


----------



## hungrytiger86 (Jun 3, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> You stated that clothing/hygiene would be just AED 285 a month. Assuming that includes clothes. shoes, harcuts, drycleaning, laundry and toiletries that it is far too low. That's far too low for the UK too.
> 
> You want to know what* I* do? Any particular reason? The link in my signature tells much of the story. I've been here six years, so it suits me just fine.


That figure of clothing and hygiene is the budget that is given in UK when providing financial statements on behalf of clients towards creditors for a single person. £23 for clothing £21 for Hygiene. 

Ahh well done - you have your own website and stuff too. I take it business is booming for you


----------

